# More pics :) OVERLOAD as usual!



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I took some pictures the weekend before last, never shared them. Also a few from today.

Looked outside a couple of weeks ago, and it looked like someone shot the goats lol










SP could care less if I was standing there or not









Neddy being a poser









My son's doe, Dolly from 2-10, peeking at me over the hood of my suv lol









Dusty - 1/2 deer 1/2 rabbit









Neddy wants under the coat too lol









Naptime









PLAYTIME! They were running from the side porch, back up to the front porch, then around the cars back to the side porch, then doing it all over again :laugh:


















Rudy meets.... Goatgirl! I love the look on their faces lol


















'Hey let's go bother SP since she's laying down!'









My lil Goatgirl 



























Dolly insisted on joining them for breakfast at the table lol









Junior lol he's such a sweetie OMG we adore him so much 









Come on mom I can't reach you lol









Sam









Wysteria, my daughters doe <Miss Haybelly OMG she looks pregnant lol>










Lead training Pandora and Dolly 


















I'll post some more in a second post lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

A few from today. Everyone was pretty much ignoring me lol

I posted this one in a seperate topic, but here it is again lol my current favorite
Dusty, Neddy and Lucky the 3 Amigos lol triplets.









Dusty









He's so cute ♥


















Junior is my son's soon to be wether, he's spoiled and will probably end up being our pet after 4-H lol









I'm cute, I know.


















Lucky, the runt of the youngest triplets, he's so ridiculously adorable









and funny LOL









Rudy









Sammy


----------



## michelledew (Feb 11, 2013)

Omg! I am so jealous. They are beauties. I am getting my first goats in a couple of weeks. My husband (if he knows what's good for him) begins building their house n yard tomorrow. I finally found local kids n have literally stalked the owner till I could talk to him about selling me two. I had already taken pics of them and got attached to them! I know the owner thought I was nuts but I had been waiting for two years to get them. Can't wait to post my pics!!!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

michelledew said:


> Omg! I am so jealous. They are beauties. I am getting my first goats in a couple of weeks. My husband (if he knows what's good for him) begins building their house n yard tomorrow. I finally found local kids n have literally stalked the owner till I could talk to him about selling me two. I had already taken pics of them and got attached to them! I know the owner thought I was nuts but I had been waiting for two years to get them. Can't wait to post my pics!!!!!


That's awesome! Congrats! What breed are they? I'm sure you are very excited  I remember when we bought our first two goats, we couldn't wait to get them home 
These babies are so much fun. I just adore having goats, they've really brought so much happiness to our lives ♥


----------



## letisha (Jan 30, 2013)

Your babies are gorgeous! I can't wait until our snow is gone and I can get back out and take more pics of my babies!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

As usual Candice, great photos! and an awesome herd!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

What beautiful photos! Brought a much needed smile to my face this evening.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

They are all cute- But Lucky is by far the most darling! He looks so huggable!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are just too cute! That is great that you can have them around the house. Do they jump on the cars?


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Super nice pictures and goats.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Love the photos! Those Boer kids are so cute!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

They all look to be growing really well so your doing well with them I see.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks I appreciate it  They are growing up way too fast! But oh so sweet ♥ I just adore them so much.

We're planning to band the '3 amigos' next week. Still trying to decide of we band Dusty or not. If we do, I'm planning to keep him as my son's 2nd wether. Such a hard decision, he is a nice baby.

Going to try and sell Sam <aka Sexy Sammy LOL>, as a commercial buck, I think he'll be great for it, he's so sweet & friendly too ♥


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh my all those cute pictures make me want some Boer goats.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

They are all so beautiful and adorable!!! Thanks for sharing all those pictures! Put a big smile on my face.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

And people say that bottlenose dolphins are irresistable because they always look like they're smiling.!
LOOK AT THOSE FACES!!!  They're PRECIOUS and ALL have big smiles on!


----------



## runrgirl22 (Jan 15, 2013)

They are gorgeous  Nice, pic's too.


----------

